# Breding Piranha`s



## Mac (Oct 29, 2003)

I have just bought a breeding pair of Piranha`s and I was wondering how often do the breed and for how long? Also Will it make a difference that I have transfered them to a ne w tank?

The were breeding in a 30 gallon tank And I have moved them to a 65 gallon long tank Both fish are around 6 to 7 inches long and they were breeding while I moved them to the new tank.

Hope someone can help

Mac


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

are they red bellies?

Oburi


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I was wondering how often do the breed and for how long?

As long as you provide condusive breeding conditions they will breed on a frequent basis. Weekly to Monthly Intervals between spawn.

Also Will it make a difference that I have transfered them to a new tank?

Should not make a difference. Key is conditioning factor in the new tank and providing condusive breeding conditions.


----------

